# 7 Layer Damascus/Walnut Handle



## onedude (Oct 3, 2015)

I have never posted a knife on a forum before so here is the first one I have posted. It is a total of 7 layers of 1084 and 15n20. 
Thanks for looking,
Doug Adams
Carrollton, Ga.
John 3:16


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 3, 2015)

Nicely done


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 3, 2015)

Very cool pattern.  Nice job Doug.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 3, 2015)

I like that better than many layers.  Looks good.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cool pattern ... Nice!


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice. Low count is awesome.


----------



## onedude (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice pics Dougie. Know your paw-n-law is happy.
See all that sweatin' at Mike's paid off. Well done.
(got to kibitz his work while he welded this up.....what fun!)


----------



## bg7m (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## joe sangster (Oct 5, 2015)

Doug , both knife & sheath look great .  Maybe forced retirement ain't so bad after all.

Joe


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking good!

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks great Doug.Did you make the sheath also.


----------



## onedude (Oct 7, 2015)

thanks guys. scott I made the sheath too, it took me a couple of tries.


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## RNC (Oct 11, 2015)

That pattern looks awesome !

Makes me think of lightning 

Great job !


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a fine looking knife.  I like the low count Damascus and how you left the forge marks along the spine.  That thin and even edge looks like it wants to slice a little.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice work on both the knife and the sheath Doug


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2015)

Great looking knife.


----------

